# Bolens H16XL No Start no spark



## Mudtrux (Jun 29, 2008)

Free mower H16XL with a OH160 engine (was told it didn't run) sat on my trailer outside all winter. Started playing with it this spring (I needed my trailer back). Engine had stuck, got it spinning with penetrating oil in the cyl.
and it started, several times. I mowed about 2 acres with it, stopping and starting it again. I put it away and two weeks later no start, no spark.

I started messing with it and think I found I was messing with the voltage regulator instead of what I thought was the cdi box:argh: (I was hoping to hook up an external coil)

This doesn't look like an easy rig to get the fan cover off or the engine out. 

Also I only found 1 guy on e-bait with a used one and he wants over $100 for it:tellyou: 

Any guidance on this issue? Thanks, Ken


----------



## Mudtrux (Jun 29, 2008)

Any troubleshooting tips on this rig?

Is there any power or ground wires going into the engine that I can verify. 

I've contacted Sonny's but gotten no reply as of yet 

I want to check my basics 1st before pulling the engine

HELP.....please
Thanks, Mud


----------

